# Schaudt Electroblok EBL99 charging rate



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

I understand that the EBL 99 is a 3 (or possibily 4?) stage charger.

Can anyone advise what the charging rates are in amps for this unit at the respective intervals?

My battery is Gel so the unit is set to this, which i understand charges at a slightly lower rate,

Thanks.


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

This post should provide an answer to your question.

Also try section 1.2.2.1 Charge Module LAS 1218.

Terry.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Brilliant Terry, thanks, just what I wanted.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

*Instrument Panel)*

Terry

I just came upon this post and saw your link to the English versiion on the OP's Elektoblok

I have in the last week been in e-mail contact with Schaudt to try to get English versions of their manuals for Elektroblok EBL 4-106 (Art.-Nr. 911.407) and Instrumentafel (Instrument Panel) IT 104 N (Art-Nr. 930.398)

Schaudt say translations are not available. Surprising if the ones that you linked to are available!

Can you guide me to the source of translations for the items that I have listed, please?

thanks in advance

Geoff


----------

